
Review of Amazon Connect - contactpilot
I wrote a review of Amazon Connect. I hope this helps you in determining if this is something you want to use. If you have any questions let me know. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;pulse&#x2F;review-amazon-connect-gordon-campbell
======
contactpilot
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/review-amazon-connect-
gordon-...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/review-amazon-connect-gordon-
campbell)

